# Nissan Announces New CVT, Hybrid For North America



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

A new continuously-variable transmission, a supercharged 2.5L four-cylinder engine and an front-drive hybrid system should all arrive on the new Nissan Altima for 2013, helping Nissan stay competitive in an increasingly tough segment.

The hybrid drivetrain will be similar to that used on the Infiniti M Hybrid, but adapted for front-wheel drive vehicles. The new hybrid system will work in concert with the new CVT gearbox, which is expected to bring a 10 percent fuel economy boost to any vehicle, regardless of whether it's equipped with a hybrid system or not.

Finally, Nissan's venerable 2.5L 4-cylinder engine will get a supercharger, though power figures were not released.

More: *Nissan Announces New CVT, Hybrid For North America* on Autoguide.com


----------

